# How old do you have to be to get a DWA



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I just wanted to know how old you have to be to get a DWA as my parents are thinking it could be a possable birthday present?


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

18 to apply for a dwa licence in the uk. a better present rather then get the licence would be have a specialized room done or contribute to the cost of it as this is the biggest expense to comply with the regulations from what i've heard.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

FFS yuo are taking the pee right:bash:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ged, seriously this is something MAJOR to consider - a DWA room properly kitted out plus vet visit, the licence itself (ranging from a couple of hundred to a couple of thousand pounds a year depending on your council) and then public liability insurance all together will cost you SEVERAL thousand pounds - and then - have you ANY experience with DWA animals? 

Wait until you are old enough to own your own place and then perhaps start to accumulate experience...


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> FFS yuo are taking the pee right:bash:


If I can hold back the laughter for one minute...

Ged, assuming, by some freak occurrence, you actually managed to get a DWA, what were you hoping to keep?


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

Ged said:


> I just wanted to know how old you have to be to get a DWA as my parents are thinking it could be a possable birthday present?


you have to be 18, and it would be either a okish(but over the top expensive) present or a case of being very very spoilt brat :-D


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

o god lol


----------



## python s (Nov 7, 2010)

if you have to ask this question your not ready and if you get the licence and animals we'll be seeing more of the antis saying this is why we shouldn't keep reps after seeing a youth been killed by a cobra on the news


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh dear.... He is 14 in his signature.....


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> Oh dear.... He is 14 in his signature.....


So perhaps going easy on the lad for this ill thought out thread might be in order...just a thought. : victory:


Ged, looking through your sig and what you currently keep my guess is that you need a lot more experience in this, whatever it is you want to keep under DWA.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I was thinking of keeping scorpions and tarantulas. What's with all the horrible comments


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

Ged said:


> I was thinking of keeping scorpions and tarantulas. What's with all the horrible comments


Sorry if you took it that way, I dont think this bunch have been their usual level of mean :-D

but basically..your much too young and not experienced enough. Iv kept reptiles for over 10 years and I would still think twice(or more) about getting my dwa and I feel happy that I could handle the risk. Yes your parents could get the lience in their name, but they will be signing your death warrant.

look into getting more experience, volunteer at a reptile rescue maybe to get experience with multiple personalities of snakes/lizards.

and why do people think spiders and scorps under the DWA are not as dangerous as snakes/lizards? Id much prefer a rattle snake bite than some of the more interesting venom of the little spiders


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

photographymatt said:


> Sorry if you took it that way, I dont think this bunch have been their usual level of mean :-D
> 
> but basically..your much too young and not experienced enough. Iv kept reptiles for over 10 years and I would still think twice(or more) about getting my dwa and I feel happy that I could handle the risk. Yes your parents could get the lience in their name, but they will be signing your death warrant.
> 
> ...


No I don't want my parents to get it in their name I want it in my name when I am old enough and experienced enough


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

Ged said:


> I was thinking of keeping scorpions and tarantulas. What's with all the horrible comments


Sorry if you took it that way, I dont think this bunch have been their usual level of mean :-D

but basically..your much too young and not experienced enough. Iv kept reptiles for over 10 years and I would still think twice(or more) about getting my dwa and I feel happy that I could handle the risk. Yes your parents could get the lience in their name, but they will be signing your death warrant.

look into getting more experience, volunteer at a reptile rescue maybe to get experience with multiple personalities of snakes/lizards.

and why do people think spiders and scorps under the DWA are not as dangerous as snakes/lizards? Id much prefer a rattle snake bite than some of the more interesting venom of the little spiders


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

Ged said:


> No I don't want my parents to get it in their name I want it in my name when I am old enough and experienced enough


I didnt mean you should, I just said thats the only way possible for you to keep dwa animals and for them to do that would be stupid of them, might as well keep them illegally as at least then any mess up is fully on you.

Theres plenty of dwa spider keepers on here, ask nicely and be humble and ask questions of them, even hands on experience?

but yeah, dont aim for a dwal on your 18th bday, but dont even think about it again till past 18


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

photographymatt said:


> I didnt mean you should, I just said thats the only way possible for you to keep dwa animals and for them to do that would be stupid of them, might as well keep them illegally as at least then any mess up is fully on you.
> 
> Theres plenty of dwa spider keepers on here, ask nicely and be humble and ask questions of them, even hands on experience?
> 
> but yeah, dont aim for a dwal on your 18th bday, but dont even think about it again till past 18


I never said I wanted to keep DWAs now I only asked how old you have to be to get a licence


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

Ged said:


> I just wanted to know how old you have to be to get a DWA as my parents are thinking it could be a possable birthday present?


It does say DWA mate, nothing about a licence, and what springs to mind? Cobras, Rattlers Vipers etc ...
Also why would you want a licence and not want to keep them? Thats like passing your driving test to be a pedestrian.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I meant a DWA license, and if you look at my post it says I don't want one now so I do want one but not just yet


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

oh my bad, sorry I thought asking about dwa meant you wanted to keep dwa animals rather than just for bragging rights ;-)

to answer your question, 18. I found this out by going to google and typing in "how old do I have to be to get a dwa license" ;-)


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

photographymatt said:


> oh my bad, sorry I thought asking about dwa meant you wanted to keep dwa animals rather than just for bragging rights ;-)
> 
> to answer your question, 18. I found this out by going to google and typing in "how old do I have to be to get a dwa license" ;-)


When I did that it came up with a load of crap about dangerous animals being let back in to the wild and loads of youtube clips


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

photographymatt said:


> to answer your question, 18. I found this out by going to google and typing in "how old do I have to be to get a dwa license" ;-)


Did google give you a hard time when you asked? sounds like a safer option.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ged said:


> I meant a DWA license, and if you look at my post it says I don't want one now so I do want one but not just yet


When you say 'my parents were thinking about getting it for me as a birthday present' that usually means your looking into it now or at least soon. 

Im sure most people arent being intentionally mean or rude, its just a MASSIVE commitment safety-wise to take on DWA (even just for inverts) not to mention the monumental financial commitment involved, plus the answer to your question is in the DWA stickies at the top of the page - so people immediately worry youve not done any reseach and may jump in head first... 

There are some lovely DWA keepers on here and other forums who have experience with DWA inverts, have an ask around for info : victory:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

viperlover mk2, enough said


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

Kaouthia said:


> Did google give you a hard time when you asked? sounds like a safer option.


 I was only joking, I didnt infact use google or any search engine.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

don't think all these comments are very fair really, be surprised if he bothers to ask something in the future.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

There are many reptiles and inverts that can be kept without a DWA - tarantulas and many scorpions don't need a leicence at all. Usually when applying for a DWA you will have to explain why you want to keep DWA species. There is often an interview questioning your choices, vet visits and other protocol to stick to. Often a room needs another exit. Double doors. Signs, as everything has to be under double lock and key. Anti venom is often expensive and has a short life shelf and often has to be obtained from a few
Uk hospitals and centres.
You also will need to show experience. Most councils will want to see you have somekind of HND/Degree - not always but they will help. Certainly experiance in working with DWA.


----------



## V3NOM (Nov 16, 2010)

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> It does say DWA mate, nothing about a licence, and what springs to mind? Cobras, Rattlers Vipers etc ...
> Also why would you want a licence and not want to keep them? * Thats like passing your driving test to be a pedestrian*.


this actually happened to me.... lol


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

The stickies on this sub forum for DWA are very useful, better get your parents to safe up cause even a license can be very expensive, my area is in it's thousands. Also ofcourse you'll need experience, what puzzles me is why you want to go into DWA's (When you're 18 ofcourse)? It's a massive step and will require ALOT of work. Do some hard thinking and research, oh and I would of thought common sense would suggest 18 would be the age for DWAL. Good luck.

Side note, check on your local council's website and search for Dangerous Wild Animals, find out the pricing there, just so your parents know what they'll be getting themselves in for too.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ged said:


> I just wanted to know how old you have to be to get a DWA as my parents are thinking it could be a possable birthday present?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/515371-whats-wrong-non-venomous-trainer.html

Are you sure you really WANT one?


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/515371-whats-wrong-non-venomous-trainer.html
> 
> Are you sure you really WANT one?


What a fantastic link. I really like that. i have never wanted to own a hot, i much rather view and appreciate from a distance, this has completely varified that


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Mysterious_121 said:


> What a fantastic link. I really like that. i have never wanted to own a hot, i much rather view and appreciate from a distance, this has completely varified that


That's about where I'm standing. They're amazing animals, and way, way, _way_ too much for my skills now and likely my skills ever.

In the long run, I like my reptiles that, if they bite me, it's painful but NOT potentially fatal... which means that, sure, I can make a few handling mistakes and not pay with a finger or an arm or my life.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> There are many reptiles and inverts that can be kept without a DWA - tarantulas and many scorpions don't need a leicence at all. Usually when applying for a DWA you will have to explain why you want to keep DWA species. There is often an interview questioning your choices, vet visits and other protocol to stick to. Often a room needs another exit. Double doors. Signs, as everything has to be under double lock and key.* Anti venom is often expensive and has a short life shelf and often has to be obtained from a few*
> *Uk hospitals and centres.*
> *You also will need to show experience. Most councils will want to see you have somekind of HND/Degree - not always but they will help. Certainly experiance in working with DWA.*[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Owzy said:


> Granted one of their externally appointed experts expressed concern over me aquiring a naja naja straight away, and said he would prefer me get an aboreal pit or *kaouthia *to start with then ease into it, but that is it.


Sorry, I'm spoken for. 

Monocled have tended to be the more mellow of the hots I've experienced - well, at least, as mellow as can expected from a cobra, heh. Most of them just wanted to slither off and hide - although I have seen some little nutters too.

Great write up Ssthisto. : victory:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Kaouthia said:


> Sorry, I'm spoken for.
> 
> Monocled have tended to be the more mellow of the hots I've experienced - well, at least, as mellow as can expected from a cobra, heh. Most of them just wanted to slither off and hide - although I have seen some little nutters too.
> 
> Great write up Ssthisto. : victory:


Well he said the same, and about their venom. I explained that I have worked with lots more Naja naja than Kaouthia but hey... also I don't want a Kaouthia, I want south Indian locality Naja naja (not picky am I :whistling2. I can see where he is coming from, the last thing he wants is someone getting bitten in his discricts.

Someone I know has rang him up anyway since then, so apparently it won't be a problem, more finding the locality I am after... and having the cash to pay for them! I haven't enquired since my first conversation with him as it turns out I have to delay my application due to a new job. : victory:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

What are you saying in the selected bold section? You don't have to pay for A.V in the UK, as long as you make the right people aware of what you are keeping they will do their best to get what you need in stock.

Also in regards to the red section... really? Which councils have said this? I know of at least one case where they were granted a DWAL without any experience. (not an invitation for comments on opinions of how irresponsible these councils are please). I have spoken with three councils about applying myself now, none have enquired about experience. Granted one of their externally appointed experts expressed concern over me aquiring a naja naja straight away, and said he would prefer me get an aboreal pit or kaouthia to start with then ease into it, but that is it. However they have all stated the room requirements you listed above... and more, including alarms etc.[/QUOTE]

I agree with this, atleast in my experience also, guess it is dependant on the council as well but I've never heard of having to have a degree and such, just an inspection and a semi informal chat.

I don't currently have a DWAL but have done in the past.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Only having experienced wild venomous snakes, and their victims, I would echo the comments made here. I have a very strong feeling that many of the people who make enquiries on here have no idea just how damaging and dangerous a bite from a venomous snake can be. Antivenom has problems all its own, and doesn't 'cure' an envenomated bite, just does a damage limitation exercise.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Ged said:


> When I did that it came up with a load of crap about dangerous animals being let back in to the wild and loads of youtube clips





Owzy said:


> animalstorey said:
> 
> 
> > There are many reptiles and inverts that can be kept without a DWA - tarantulas and many scorpions don't need a leicence at all. Usually when applying for a DWA you will have to explain why you want to keep DWA species. There is often an interview questioning your choices, vet visits and other protocol to stick to. Often a room needs another exit. Double doors. Signs, as everything has to be under double lock and key.* Anti venom is often expensive and has a short life shelf and often has to be obtained from a few*
> ...


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*dear santa*

dear santa. for xmas I would like a new bike. some transformers. tenage mutant ninja turtles real ones. one black mamba. two rattlesnakes and a chines spitting cobra. soz mate just having a joke. seriously wait till ur old enough.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*ha*

ha cant spell chineass ha u get the drift. wait till ur older though mate. u have a lot more years ahead of u to gain the knowledge.


----------



## V3NOM (Nov 16, 2010)

ex0tics said:


> don't think all these comments are very fair really, be surprised if he bothers to ask something in the future.


I agree with you..
its only really the DWA section and I can see why people get annoyed with all the silly questions but most people on here are adults and when young or dumb ask questions..WOAH! its like a pack of wolves striping it down all throwing their own bit in. sad really


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

Kaouthia said:


> Monocled have tended to be the more mellow of the hots I've experienced - well, at least, as mellow as can expected from a cobra, heh. Most of them just wanted to slither off and hide - although I have seen some little nutters too.


Please, come and stand in the same room as Leecb0's monocled....it manages to make me jump despite being securely in a rub, with another rub on top of it...:Na_Na_Na_Na: It's definately one of the little nutters...it's also for sale, SOMEONE BUY IT PLEASE :flrt:


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

rofl, the are, of course, exceptions. Mate of mine had an Indian that was soft as a corn snake (not that either of us were willing to test that theory in a freehandling experiment, heh). But the female he was with was your typical narky Indian.


----------

